# Seachem Advance Review is in



## LFM (Sep 18, 2014)

I bought some Advance to see what it would do and it really works. I've used it for about a month now and I've noticed real results. For example my amazon swords have never been bigger and generally speaking all my plants grew even faster.

Bottom line: you're definitely getting something for your money.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

LFM said:


> I bought some Advance to see what it would do and it really works. I've used it for about a month now and I've noticed real results. For example my amazon swords have never been bigger and generally speaking all my plants grew even faster.
> 
> Bottom line: you're definitely getting something for your money.


And this is compared to what? What where you using before?


----------



## TexMoHoosier (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm using it in a 29 that I dry started and flooded this past weekend and am pretty happy with how things have gone so far. I usually have trouble getting glosso to transition and have not had issues this time. I used 1 mL to about 100 mL of water from an established tank when I needed to add water during the dry start and then I've been using it as the directions say since I've flooded. I dry started the glosso and S. repens for a month, and right before I flooded, I decided to add P. erectus, L. Cardinalis, Ludwigia red and A. reinickii mini, all TC. The P. erectus is the only one that's just doing ok, the rest is doing very well. Can't say that the Seachem advance is the sole reason, as the glosso and A. reinickii mini are the only ones I've used as TC before, but it certainty is not hurting anything.


----------



## LFM (Sep 18, 2014)

I was using Flourish, Iron, Excel, Trace only before. I just added Advance into the mix


----------



## sameer.agherdien.7 (Oct 22, 2017)

LFM said:


> I was using Flourish, Iron, Excel, Trace only before. I just added Advance into the mix


Is advance an upgrade to flourish?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

This the main content in it:

Available Phosphate (P2O5)	0.04%
Soluble Potash (K2O)	0.45%
Calcium (Ca)	0.04%
Magnesium (Mg)	0.04%


Where are the plants getting the rest of the nutrients from? 

This is meant to "Dramatically stimulates the growth of aquatic plant roots and shoots". So looks like the stimulation part works. 

Curious to see what happens when the tank run out of nutrients.



Also there are better ALL IN ONE products in the market.


----------

